# How long will a printed label last?



## Bluedevil (Aug 24, 2009)

Does anyone have any definitive information on how long or how many washes a printed label will last?

20, 40, 100 washes and dries?

Also, does anyone have any particular company that does a good job on the printed labels?

I've looked at General Label Company and aside from the most ridiculous order sheet/graphic I have ever seen, they look like they would be around $160 to $200 for 1,000 printed labels depending on how big and the number of colors. 

Any other recommendations for printed labels?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Susie (Oct 19, 2007)

I dye sublimate mine. They last forever.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Dye sub is fine for poly garments, but the vast majority of t-shirts are 100% cotton.

Bluedevil, for those of us not familiar with General Label, what kind of labels are those? According to the FTC labeling law, labels are required to last as long as the useful life of the shirt. So, if you are getting them done by a garment label company, I am sure they are aware of the law.

We use either plastisol transfers or direct screen printed labels.


----------



## Susie (Oct 19, 2007)

I thought he was talking about sew-in labels. I dye sub my poly labels.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Susie said:


> I thought he was talking about sew-in labels. I dye sub my poly labels.


I think you are right. 

I thought he was talking about tagless. 

Either way, the law requires they be made to last the life of the garment.


----------



## Bluedevil (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry, I should have been more clear. I am talking about SEWN IN printed labels. 

I know the regs and understand the requirements, I was just wondering if anyone had any definitive results of how long they will last, or if they have a good place to get them.

I have a couple of shirts with sewn in printed labels and they have definitely faded over time, but I can still read most of the labels no matter how light the printing now.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Bluedevil said:


> I know the regs and understand the requirements, I was just wondering if anyone had any definitive results of how long they will last, or if they have a good place to get them.
> 
> I have a couple of shirts with sewn in printed labels and they have definitely faded over time, but I can still read most of the labels no matter how light the printing now.


Printed labels will fade and get old along with the shirt. Just use your old shirts as a guide to how they will fade.

You can also look at woven label companies, almost all of them will provide printed labels as well. I have used www.bcilabels.com | Clothing Labels | Printed Labels | Custom Woven Labels in the past.


----------



## Bluedevil (Aug 24, 2009)

Splathead: Thanks for the suggestion, I'll take a look.


----------



## Bades (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm not sure if I really like the idea of woven labels on t-shirts. People are going tagless to get away from itchy necks, and some people can't even stand a satin label. Yet I'm sure if the woven label is small enough and sewn on correctly as to not flare up and itch the neck, it could work out.


----------



## HRClothes (Jan 19, 2009)

look at Woven Labels and Printed Fabric Labels for clothing, crafts, quilters and more that is who I will go to for my arm sleeve labels and im gonna print the size labels!


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey Joe, 

Thanks for the link! Looks like they do a great job.


----------

